# Happy 4th Birthday Jonas



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You made it another year!! That's my boy!:birthday:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome! Where are the photos?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Shade said:


> Happy birthday handsome! Where are the photos?


Later on this evening. I am at work right now


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 4th Birthday Jonas!! Wishing you some extra spoiling today!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:cake: Happy 4th Birthday Jonas! Hope you get a special treat today!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*Here are some pictures as promised*


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely photo of the handsome birthday boy. Glad to see he got a cake too


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well Happy Birthday Jonas! Hope you had an awesome day!

Sabs birthday was in January as well, the 17th. This year she would have been 15.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! I like your cake


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Yes Jonas had a great evening. He was pooped out at the end of the evening. Very content..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!! Such a yummy looking cake!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday Jonas. Looks like you had a great day. You are still a very handsome boy. New snuggy toy?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jonas!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy 4th Birthday Jonas. Looks like you had a great day. You are still a very handsome boy. New snuggy toy?


One of them. yes. That is what he likes to do with them. he carries them around and lays his muzzle on them. we call him Linus when he does that.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> One of them. yes. That is what he likes to do with them. he carries them around and lays his muzzle on them. we call him Linus when he does that.


That is a great picture and now that you said that he does remnd me of Linus!


----------

